# kleine Datei jpg Speichern



## CvH (20. November 2002)

Ich hab mal eine Generelles Problem !
Wenn ich große bilder in jpg speicher bekomm ich eine gute größe 40kb oda so .
Wenn ich aber kleine bilder speichere bekomm ich Teilweise in Schlechter qualie bilder mit 14kb ... (die in Corel gespeichert bei besserer Qualie grade mal 4kb sind) ¿-)

Ist das normal  ?Das war bei ps 6.0 eigentlich nicht so aber warum jetzt ... und mit Patch wurde es auch nicht besser !

PS vieleicht gabs den Thread schon nur ich weis nicht wo und ich hab ihn auch nicht gefunden !


----------



## freekazoid (20. November 2002)

kommt natürlich drauf an wieviele daten du in das bild packst / wieviele ebenen ps miteinbezieht.


----------



## propaganda X (20. November 2002)

richtig kleine bilder lohnen sich in .jpeg.Format gar nicht, weil dort zu klein gedithert wird, wo man eh keine unterschiede mehr erkennt. die anzahl der ebenen sollte eigentlich keine rolle spielen, da am ende eh alles auf eine einzige reduziert wird.

im für 'web-speichern'-dialog (die Funktion solltest du verwenden, nicht die bei 'speichern unter') gibt es unzählige einstellungen, um die qualität und somit die größe einer datei zu bestimmen. Oftmals wird z.B. übersehen, dass es auch bei jpeg lohnenswert sein kann, die farben zu reduzieren. ausserdem ist es in den seltensten fällen wirklich notwendig, die höchste qualität einzustellen. also ruhig mal die schieberegler rustikal bewegen.

ach ja, und bevor meine fürs web exportiert, sollte man das bild auf indizierte farben eingestellt und die richtige größe bereits eingestellt haben.

eigentlich sollte es so klappen.

ansonsten teste deine verschiedenen grafik-programme mit dem gleichen bildern hinsichtlich qualität und bildgröße. die haben durchaus nennenswerte unterschiede aufgrund verscheidener algorithmen. führe diesen test aber sorgfältig durch...


----------



## CvH (20. November 2002)

So ich hab mal eine 20 x 20 Pixel große datei gemacht !
Die hab ich in Maximal mittel und Geringster Qualie gespeichert.



<img src="http://www.mycvh.de/forum/test_1.jpg" heigth=150 width=150> <img src="http://www.mycvh.de/forum/test_2.jpg" heigth=150 width=150> <img src="http://www.mycvh.de/forum/test_3.jpg" heigth=150 width=150> 

1 MaximalQ 10kb  -  2 MittelQ 9kb  -  3 NiedrigsteQ 8,5kb
Ich hab alle mit Baseline 5fach gemacht , dann getestet mit Baseline aus das nimmt sich nicht viel so 0.5kb ca

hmm aber ein 20pixel x 20 pixel bild kann doch keine 10 kb sein ! Das geht doch ne , vorallem wenn ich das oin Corel machen lasse hab ich grade mal so 1 kb .... ?! nixblick !


----------



## Wolfsbein (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CvH _
> *hmm aber ein 20pixel x 20 pixel bild kann doch keine 10 kb sein ! Das geht doch ne , vorallem wenn ich das oin Corel machen lasse hab ich grade mal so 1 kb .... ?! nixblick ! *


Du meinst im *cdr Format oder? Dann ist das ja kein Wunder, da in der Datei nur Vektorinfos gespeichert werden!
Speicher die Datei als PNG8 oder auch GIF. Dann braucht sie weniger Platz. JPEG speichert immer mit 16 Bit Farbtiefe.


----------



## CvH (20. November 2002)

> Speicher die Datei als PNG8 oder auch GIF



ist schon klar das ist ja auch nicht mein problem , ich finds nur komisch as man beim Jpeg irgendwie nicht mehr die PS6er qualie hat bzw das es dann die großen Dateien ausspuckt ! Ab so normaler auflösung so um die 200 x 200 gehts wieder aber drunter ...
(bei Corel meinte ich als jpeg gespeichert nicht als cdr  )

Die PSD Datei ist ja auch grade mal 10kb groß und die JPG ist sogar größer *grummmel*

Haben die irgendwas an der jpg Kompression gedreht ? Vorallem muss man dann immer Programm wechsel spielen wenn man was speichert ist ja auch dumm (aber das prob sollte doch bekannt sein ... oder bin ich hier nen sonderfall  , nach format und neuinstall immer noch selbe prob also ... ? )


----------



## Mythos007 (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von propaganda X _
> 
> richtig kleine bilder lohnen sich in .jpeg.Format gar nicht, weil dort zu klein gedithert wird, wo man eh keine unterschiede mehr erkennt



also ... ersteinmal wird bei der .jpg kompremierung nix gedithert
und zweitens kann man auch die farben nicht reduzieren!



> _Original geschrieben von CvH_
> 
> ist schon klar das ist ja auch nicht mein problem , ich finds nur komisch as man beim Jpeg irgendwie nicht mehr die PS6er qualie hat bzw das es dann die großen Dateien ausspuckt ! Ab so normaler auflösung so um die 200 x 200 gehts wieder aber drunter ...
> (bei Corel meinte ich als jpeg gespeichert nicht als cdr  )
> ...



Das halte ich jetzt mal generell für ein Gerücht !

Häng doch bitte mal Deine .psd Datei an - danach speicherst
Du dieses Bild mit Deinem "wunder"-Programm und danach schau
ich mir mal an was mein Photoshop dazu sagt 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## CvH (21. November 2002)

hier die PSD
ich schnalls nicht von Logik her kanns nicht sein ... war ja bi PS 6.0 auch nicht , oder ist das ein Neues Features (schreibt man das so ?) *g*


----------



## propaganda X (21. November 2002)

hab das mal schnell gemacht, sind ca 1,5 kB bei maximaler qualität (allerdings darauf achten, dass 'icc-profil einbinden' NICHT aktiviert ist, dann sinds sofort ca. 5kB)

wenn 'mehrere Durchgänge' ebenfalls deaktiviert, können nochmals einige 100 Bytes gespart werden

dennoch würde ich dir zum gif-format raten. ohne nennenswert verluste kannst du mit 64 Farben (eigentlich kannst du noch mehr reduzieren) mit ca. 500 Bytes auskommen

PS:
@ CvH & Mythos007

sorry, ich hab da vorn wirklich müll geschrieben, weiss grad selbst nicht, was ich der welt für programmneuigkeiten mitteilen wollte, sollte eher auf jpeg vs. gif bzw. feinste farbübergänge bei niedrigster auflösung osä. hinauslaufen) asche auf mein haupt und ab jetzt gilt die stvo (zumindest die passage mit dem alkohol)auch im forum.


----------



## propaganda X (21. November 2002)

Bild 1: Referenzbild psd-datei 4,15 kB

Bild 2: Jpeg 1,46 kB

Bild 3: Gif 499 Byte


----------



## CvH (21. November 2002)

grummel, ich hab jetzt mal PS auf meinem Andren Rechner install -> gleicher efekt !

Aber das komische ist ja das es mir in der Vorschau die richtigen Werte Zeigt bzw wo ich denke das sie richtig sind  und das aber nicht rauskommt , aber wenn ich ein Desktop bild z.B. speichere ist die Vorschau Größe fast genau identisch mit der dann entstehenden ??

Schnall ich nicht ! Anbei wie ich die Jpg speichere (das farbprofil ist aus)








Wegen das ich dort mit Gif kb spare, das weis ich schon und ich benutz es auch aber es ist doch oft mal so das ich es in Jpg brauche aber dann hauts mir wieder so ne komische größe raus


----------



## propaganda X (21. November 2002)

na klar, wie ich schon sagte, du nutzt die falsche option:

nicht 'speichern unter' wählen sondern 'für web speichern'. da hast du viel mehr möglichkeiten der beeinflussung und komprimierung.

das andere ist nur ne abgespeckte version (weiss der teufel, was baseline heisst)

also probier mal!


----------



## CvH (21. November 2002)

hmm okie also muss ich wohl damit leben  schade =) naja wat solls ... 

guddie trotzdem TX


----------



## Mythos007 (21. November 2002)

ich glaub hier ist jemand ein wenig begriffsstutzig - was ?

Du sollst nicht "Datei" => "speichern unter" => "jpg" auswählen
sondern die Datei mit "Datei" => "Für Web speichern unter ..."
komprimieren !


----------



## propaganda X (22. November 2002)

also langsam weiss ich auch nicht mehr

und das ehemalige tal der ahnungslosen (guddi..) sollte eigentlich ein solches auch nicht mehr sein. also um es wirklich idiotensicher zu machen, versuchen wir es per bild:

blau, ganz schlecht, nicht nehmen

stattdessen: rot wählen, klicken... (siehe post zuvor von mythos 007)


----------



## propaganda X (22. November 2002)

hast du es richtig gemacht, solltest du in etwa wie im folgenden bild (hab es links und unten etwas beschnitten; aber es geht ja um den teil rechts oben) sichtbare auswahlmöglichkeiten haben (wenn nicht dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr, [dann hast du vielleicht doch photoshop 4.0 runtergeladen]):


----------



## CvH (23. November 2002)

denkt ihr ich bin zu dumm die für Webspeichern "Schaltfläche" zu klicken ?!    

Ich hab ja nur Gemeint das es früher mal unter Speichern unter schon eine gute Kompression ghab und jetzt nicht mehr das war ja alles ;-) 

:| *!! so und jetzt ende mit dem Thread !!* :|


----------

